# How much water??



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

How much water does your dog drink per day..I've really no idea what is
'normal'. Betty seems to drink more since changing her to fish based kibble - could this be why??


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Depending on what sort of fish it is, it could be slightly salty and this could make her more thirsty?? Dogs on a dry kibble do drink more as there is very limited moisture in the food. Could be that she is warm if the central heating is on?
So long as it isn't excessive drinking I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Depending on what sort of fish it is, it could be slightly salty and this could make her more thirsty?? Dogs on a dry kibble do drink more as there is very limited moisture in the food. Could be that she is warm if the central heating is on?
> So long as it isn't excessive drinking I wouldn't worry too much.


Hi Karen

Thing is - I'm not sure how much is excessive!! She was on fish4dogs until I could get my hands on Walfcol Salmon and Potatoe -puppy ( not easy!!)...


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Well if she is drinking for quite a while and then goes back again and again and drinking for a longish time at each time and this goes on for days, thats excessive. Weller will sometimes drink for a long time, particularly if he has eaten something dry but very often it just little and often. Is she emptying her bowl?
There are lots of environmental influences that can affect her thirst, exercise, dry food, treats, heat.
The best way I can think of to describe excessive thirst is that it seems unquenchable, no matter how much water she drinks. If she is just drinking a little more, i would say not to worry but if she has an insatiable thirst there may be a medical reason. I think you would know the difference Colin, try not to worry too much.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Well if she is drinking for quite a while and then goes back again and again and drinking for a longish time at each time and this goes on for days, thats excessive. Weller will sometimes drink for a long time, particularly if he has eaten something dry but very often it just little and often. Is she emptying her bowl?
> There are lots of environmental influences that can affect her thirst, exercise, dry food, treats, heat.
> The best way I can think of to describe excessive thirst is that it seems unquenchable, no matter how much water she drinks. If she is just drinking a little more, i would say not to worry but if she has an insatiable thirst there may be a medical reason. I think you would know the difference Colin, try not to worry too much.


You know me...any opportunity to worry!!!!! I think it may be a combination of the food and the heating- I have warm air heating which is very dry and as you know she is never still for a minute so probably not surprising she is thirsty....from what you have said it seems OK....
Thanks
xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Thats what dads are for Colin....job description....must worry at all times about daughters!!
xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent seems to drink loads one day and then not so much the next. But then I'm a little likt that too! One day I might need 10 glasses of water....then on another I only need a few.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have the opposite problem in that Biscuit rarely drinks much at all. However, he is on raw food and he does wee quite a lot, so I guess that must mean he is getting enough.


----------

